
Vista SP1 still vulnerable to activation hacks - brk
http://www.engadget.com/2008/02/11/vista-sp1-still-vulnerable-to-activation-hacks/
======
Nicolay77
I think that Vista should be made immune to piracy hacks.

The reason? It would encourage more people to try alternatives.

------
bradler
Good news.

